# download abzocke ??



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

hallo erstmal. muss ich für den sog. kostenlosen download von kazaa und co. geld zahlen...ich hab da den login-assistenen mit " OK " bestätigt und jetzt weis ich nicht wie oft bis ich gemerkt habe das da irgendetwas mit anbieterinfo und aus dem deut. festnetz 29.99Eu!!!! ich bin wirklich ratlos kann mir jemand HELFEN... das ich mein gewissen stillen kann!!!???


----------



## BenTigger (13 Februar 2005)

jang&fresh schrieb:
			
		

> hallo erstmal. muss ich für den sog. kostenlosen download von kazaa und co. geld zahlen..


Nein, die downloads von Kazaa und co sind kostenlos zu bekommen.


> .ich hab da den login-assistenen mit " OK " bestätigt und jetzt weis ich nicht wie oft bis ich gemerkt habe das da irgendetwas mit anbieterinfo und aus dem deut. festnetz 29.99Eu!!!! ich bin wirklich ratlos kann mir jemand HELFEN... das ich mein gewissen stillen kann!!!???



Da hast du nicht den kazaa und co download angewählt, sondern jemanden der sich für "Infos" bezahlen lassen will, und dir einen Dialer verpassen möchte. Ob die Infos tatsächlich die 29,95 Euronen wert sind, bezweifel ich stark, da kazaa und co auch ohne die Infos bedienbar ist.


----------



## Dino (13 Februar 2005)

Zunächst mal habe ich den Eindruck, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich schon zu einer Einwahl gekommen ist. Wenn j&f bereits etliche Male einen Login-Assistenten mit OK bestätigt hat, dann dürfte darunter sicher auch das eine oder andere Mal die Bestätigung der Einwahl gewesen sein. 
Unter diesen Umständen gilt es nun, die Rand- und Rahmenbedingungen zu ermitteln. Welche URL (bitte nicht hier posten, sondern nach Anmeldung im Linkforum oder per PN an einen der Moderatoren!!!), welcher Dialer mit welcher Nummer und Registrierung ...blabla... Und: war überhaupt eine Einwahl möglich? Sprich: Wählverbindung via Analog-/ISDN-Modem oder DSL?

Vorab stelle ich aber schon mal in den Raum, dass es sich hier wahrscheinlich um ein "Angebot" handelt, dass von seiner Machart her immer wieder gern von unbedarften oder unerfahrenen, meist jugendlichen Usern genommen ist, aber sich insgesamt wahrscheinlich an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben hält, wenngleich auch mit einer Wanderung auf einem sehr schmalen Grat verbunden.

Wie j&f schon schrieb, war da ja wohl ein Hinweis auf anstehende Kosten. Ich nehme mal an, das dieser im letzten OK-Fenster vor der Einwahl kam.    Insgesamt sind das aber - mangels Info - ausschließlich Vermutungen, auf die ich nicht weiter aufbauen will. Das vielfache Wiederholen von "vielleicht, höchstwahrscheinlich, eventuell, möglicherweise" ist mir dann doch etwas zu aufwändig, um am Ende vielleicht, höchstwahrscheinlich, eventuell, möglicherweise alles revidieren zu müssen 

Kleine Randbemerkung an j&f:
Ist Dir aufgefallen, dass erst nach rund 5 Stunden eine Antwort auf Dein Posting kam? Das war wenige Minuten, nachdem ich das Outfit Deines in agressivem Rot geschriebenen Postings mal etwas neutraler gestaltet habe. Mit auffälligen Stilelementen erhöhst Du mit Sicherheit nicht die Priorität Deines Problems. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall, denn Du erweckst den Eindruck, vordrängeln zu wollen. Und das strafen viele mit schlichtem Ignorieren.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2005)

*download abzocke durch "OK" Tippfenster*

 na dann bedanke ich mich mal für die eine oder andere meinung/bemerkung! ich werde auf jeden fall, die eventuell auf mich kommende rechnung der teueren abzockenummern, nicht zahlen...ich werde einfach mal abwarten müssen bis die nächste t-kom rechnung im briefkasten ist! schützt eigentlich ein dsl-splitter bei einer analogen verbindung...habe einen neuen rechner geholt vaio rz504 mit firewall etc. !! ich bin so sauer auf mich, da ich die beschissenen kazaa downloads mit plötzlich auftretenden Login-Assistenten mit "OK" bestätigt habe!!! nun hab ich ja die nr. der diensteanbieter mit der hoffnung doch noch mit glück aus dieser sache rauszukommen!!! danke für jede meinung und RATSCHLÄGE p.s.: HAT JMD DAS GLEICHE PROBLEM!!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2005)

*Re: download abzocke durch "OK" Tippfenster*



			
				jang&fresh schrieb:
			
		

> schützt eigentlich ein dsl-splitter bei einer analogen verbindung...


Nein , siehe 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543
es gilt das gleiche für Analog-Verbindungen 

cp


----------



## Freedirk (14 Februar 2005)

*Downloadabzocke*

Seiten wie kaaza. oder kazaa. versehen mit einem de führen nicht zum Original sondern zu Seiten die mit einem Intexusdialer versehen sind.

So wird es passiert sein.....


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

*sicherer kazaa download wie ??*

kann mir jmd eine seite sagen in der ich problemlos zum download von kazaalite komme ????


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2005)

> kann mir jmd eine seite sagen in der ich problemlos zum download von kazaalite komme ????


Geh z.B. auf die Internetseite der PC-Zeitschrift deines Vertrauens (pcwelt.de o.ä.). Findest du dann entweder in den Top-Download-Übersichten oder per Suchfunktion.


----------



## Dino (27 Februar 2005)

*Re: sicherer kazaa download wie ??*



			
				jang&fresh schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jmd eine seite sagen in der ich problemlos zum download von kazaalite komme ????


 :banned: 
Nee, wird hier nichts werden! Und auch die PC-Zeitschriften werden sich an kazaalite-Links nicht die Finger verbrennen. Sharman Networks, der eigentliche Macher von Kazaa, hielt seinerzeit (2003) absolut nichts von der Idee des werbe- und spywarefreien Filesharings auf seiner Welle  :motz: und hat wohl das Seine getan, um kazaalite niederzumachen :bang: . Da wirst Du mit dem Suchbegriff in Google beispielsweise den Kommentar in der Fußzeile ernten, dass diverse Ergebnisse ausgefiltert wurden :stumm: .





			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund einer Klage, die sich auf den Digital Millennium Copyright Act bezieht, haben wir X Ergebnis(se) von dieser Seite entfernt...


Zitieren kann man dann auch den Anspruch von Sharman, dem Google damit Rechnung trägt:





> September 12, 2003
> 
> 
> Sender Information:
> ...


Und nun suchst Du ausgerechnet in diesem Forum nach Links zu kazaalite? Neenee, mein Lieber, is' nich'! Wir werden hier mit Sicherheit nicht für Google in die Bresche springen und Links veröffentlichen, die Urheberrechte missachten.

kazaalite hat sich seinerzeit einen (sehr guten) Ruf in der Filesharing-Szene erworben. Und zwar derart, dass es auch noch heute ein stehender Begriff ist. Dieses Licht hat etliche Motten angezogen, um mit diesem Begriff und der Naivität derer, die es haben wollen, Kasse zu machen. Das hast auch Du schon zu spüren bekommen und ich denke, dass Du noch einige weitere Tiefschläge zu erwarten hättest, seien es nun Dialer (durchaus auch fiesester Art, die mit der Registrierung bei der RegTP so gar nichts am Hut haben!!), Spyware, Viren...und...und...und! Also, Finger wech!

Ach ja - apropos Finger: Der erhobene Zeigefinger soll dann auch noch kommen: Filesharing ist nicht illegal, aber - wollen wir mal ehrlich sein - worauf läuft es letztendlich hinaus? Downloads urheberrechtlich geschützten Materials! Wer nun meint, sich in einer vermeintlichen Anonymität des INets :unbekannt: verstecken zu können, der irrt. Sooo anonym, wie viele meinen, ist man nicht. Spätestens, wenn Rechteinhaber Ermittlungsbehörden :lupe: eingeschalten, ist es vorbei mit der Anonymität. Dein Provider wird sich in dem Falle recht auskunftsfreudig zeigen und Du hast die Pappnase auf. Sicher gibt es Möglichkeiten, sich zu tarnen, aber das ist dann wohl eher etwas für "Profis", die sich nicht mit Problemen bei der Suche nach kazaalite aufhalten müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2005)

also...ich versteh nur eins nicht -wieso bist du so geil nach dir -dino!! ansonsten bin ich davon überzeugt das viele sehr viele normalos kazaalite dheim in ihren pcs habn...  :dafuer:   
-ohne daran zu zweifeln finde ich das produkt kazaalite viel besser als das orginal!! jetzt wirst du mir wahrscheinlich erklären wollen, dass ich doch zu musicload.de oder irgendeine musikbörse anklicken soll denn die, die schon genug an den programmen verdienen sollen auch noch für diverse lieder abkassieren  :abgelehnt: -ich bin zwar neu im netz doch fehler macht jeder! meine t-rechnung war nicht erschreckend eher angenehm 
-soweit mit den dialern und deren fiesse spiele, die sie treibn und erwischt hats mich doch nicht -... schönen tag noch alles zusammen ... achja und vielen dank wegen dem tipp: pcwelt.de 
mal was trinken wär nicht schlecht -ganzen tag vorm pc is halt auch nich so das gelbe vm ei... :roll:


----------



## stieglitz (14 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> mal was trinken wär nicht schlecht -ganzen tag vorm pc is halt auch nich so das gelbe vm ei... :roll:



So wie Du schreibst, brauchst Du nichts mehr zum trinken  



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> -ich bin zwar neu im netz doch fehler macht jeder!



Das kann reichlich ins Geld gehen, lass Dir also von erfahrenen Usern
was sagen. :x


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> -ohne daran zu zweifeln finde ich das produkt kazaalite viel besser als das orginal!


Du weißt aber schon, dass dann auch Du Dich in Sachen Verstößen gegen das UrhrG ziemlich verdächtig machst:

- man bedient sich einer illegalen Vorlage (unerlaubte Vervielfältigung) und
- gleichzeitiges, illegales zur Verfügung stellen von urheberrechtlich geschützten Dateien



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> -ich bin zwar neu im netz doch fehler macht jeder!


... und manche sind strafbar, da nützt auch Unwissenheit nichts!


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2005)

*Re: sicherer kazaa download wie ??*



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Google schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Aufgrund einer Klage, die sich auf den Digital Millennium Copyright Act bezieht, haben wir X Ergebnis(se) von dieser Seite entfernt...


In der Klage von Sharman Networks wurde übrigens auch ein Münchener Dialeranbieter (1md) genannt


----------

